# Colt Cobra



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

It has two inch barrel, 38 special, checkered grips, square butt, and silver Colt medallions on the grips
First edition? Or second?
Value?


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

This one??


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

gun broker finished auctions where the item sold is the most realistic idea of actual price for any gun these days.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

po boy said:


> This one??


Yes...that one looks old and bluing worn off, this one looks brand new


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

https://www.gunbroker.com/All/searc... Cobra 38 Spl&Timeframe=1&Sort=1&PageSize=48

looking like 700 to 1K would be the range , it will depend on the details where it falls


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

It's a first edition in mint condition
Her great grandfather's...holstered for a long time put away...
We'll keep it for trips into the woods and its good CC...
She handed it to me while we we're unpacking from moving
"Here.. I think this is an antique or just junk"....


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

elevenpoint said:


> It's a first edition in mint condition


I wouldn't take less than one thousand. But then if it was in my family, it would not be for sale.


----------



## oceantoad (May 21, 2009)

Would love to have a gun that belonged to my great grandfather or even my grandfather. I would cherish that gun. My dad did a coin toss for his pistol and I lost to my little brother. He had other guns that I had given him, but not the same.as one that he had bought when I was a kid. Was with him at Western Auto when he bought it. I was m as yhe 10.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Be sure to only use standard 38 SPCL loads.
Those guns aren't rated for +P ammo.

I'd stash it away and get something else to beat around in the woods.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

muleskinner2 said:


> I wouldn't take less than one thousand. But then if it was in my family, it would not be for sale.


It's not for sale, I don't know much about pistols but when I looked it over I thought a Colt Cobra may be a good pistol
I cleaned it with a cloth and didn't find a scratch, even the checkering has no wear, the cylinder action is very tight as it opens and closes
She was surprised at the value


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Be sure to only use standard 38 SPCL loads.
> Those guns aren't rated for +P ammo.
> 
> I'd stash it away and get something else to beat around in the woods.


Talk about uneducated... I didn't know there was a +P ammo.... I read a bit about it yesterday
No sense twisting the frame for a bigger bang
We'll shoot some standard 125 through it this week


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Having said what I did, I would never trust my life to a Colt Cobra. Back when we all carried revolvers, you almost never saw a cop carry one. They are very fragile. After six or eight rounds the screw under the cylinder will begin to back out. I have seen people open the cylinder to reload and have the cylinder fall on the ground. The screws are very soft steel, and if you try to tighten it so it won't fall out, it will often strip the slot in the head of the screw.

I would clean it, and put it away.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

elevenpoint said:


> We'll shoot some standard 125 through it this week


If you want it to maintain it's value you won't put any more wear on it.
Colt revolvers aren't all that reliable, although the older ones tend to be better than later production.

I'd buy a cheap 357 to carry around in the woods and then you can use any ammo you like.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

elevenpoint said:


> It has two inch barrel, 38 special, checkered grips, square butt, and silver Colt medallions on the grips
> First edition? Or second?
> Value?


The range master at the range I frequent told me first edition Colt Cobra models were produced from 1950 to 1971 and have open ejector rods. Second edition Cobra models were produced from 1972 to 1981 and had an ejector rod shroud when he identified a Cobra I inherited from my grandfather as late 1950s / early 1960s based on the open ejector and serial number.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

if you like the Colt but want a lower cost gun for woods bumming the RIA Rock Island Armory M200 and M206 the 4 inch and 2 inch 38spl revolvers , are very colt like meaning they borrow very heavily from the colt police positive and detective special fitting the same holsters even the grips can interchange but no other parts.

you can get one of these for about 250 and they work well I did have a problem with my first one but RIA issued an RMA and I sent it in and they sent me back a new gun.

it wore differently you could say , it only had about 300 rounds through it but had been fired or rather dry fired probably 3-4K times the one they sent me back has around 500-600 rounds and 4-5K dry fires and is still fine.

you might guess mind does duty as dry fire trainer I bought it because I got tired of chasing brass on year and I can go out on a day when I am up to my knees in snow and dump a box of cartridges in my right pocket and keep the empties in my left and go shoot without loosing any brass.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Shrek said:


> The range master at the range I frequent told me first edition Colt Cobra models were produced from 1950 to 1971 and have open ejector rods. Second edition Cobra models were produced from 1972 to 1981 and had an ejector rod shroud when he identified a Cobra I inherited from my grandfather as late 1950s / early 1960s based on the open ejector and serial number.


This one has open ejector
Lot of info online
Nice gun to have


----------



## ergo (Aug 15, 2017)

I'd sell it to the first sucker who'd give me $700 for it, get a used condition, $300 Kahr CM9 for carry, get $150 luminous sights on it, get a kydex pants pocket holster for it ($50. and get a used, $200 .22lr PT22 Taurus for cheap DAO practice, with a gun that handles very similarly to the 9mm.

Justified Civilian self defense is rarely successful beyond 5 yds, if you have to get hits. Most of the time, just the sight of your gun suffices, IF you get it noticed in time, IF you look determined to empty the mag into them if they dont stop. MISSES have changed a lot of minds, too, especially in the dark with all that blast and flash. 

Same money,and you'd be WAY ahead than having some old ineffective clunk in the closet. The PT22 is a fun plinker and can be fitted with a silencer, for an OAL of gun and "can" that's just 9", 15 ozs.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

It will be kept for a nice mint condition 1st edition Cobra, along with the box of Western X nickel plated ammo in the original box code dated 1968.


----------



## ergo (Aug 15, 2017)

elevenpoint said:


> It will be kept for a nice mint condition 1st edition Cobra, along with the box of Western X nickel plated ammo in the original box code dated 1968.



This is an example of the "greater fool" tactic. The chief special always was a better gun and no more than the .38 snub can accomplish, the taurus is close enough, for 1/3rd the money. and the pocket 9 puts them all to shame. If want an inflation hedge, 30 rd AK or 30 rd 1022 mags, or even gold bullion coins are a much better bet.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Is that you........."Gunkid"

https://www.homesteadingtoday.com/t...ne-is-out-of-jail-and-doing-his-thing.590752/


----------

